# L7812cv.. para que sirve?



## chaky2007 (Sep 25, 2007)

hola gente tengo un problema,
estoy con una plaqueta, (por cierto no anda ni para atras) y tiene uno de los componentes que (por descarte creo q anda mal, es el L7812cv. alguien sabe para que funciona, o que funcion cumple?


les pido encarecidamente, que me den la respuesta, ya me volvio loco.

saludos y gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 25, 2007)

Si no me equivoco es un regulador de tension de 12V . Buscalo en datasheetcatalog.com y ahi vas a encotnrar el pdf con todas sus caracteristicas.
Suerte


----------



## Apollo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Efectivamente, como bien apunta el compañero electroaficionado, el integrado es un regulador fijo de 12V. Sólo hay que buscar un poco para encontrar la hoja de datos.

L7812CV

Por cierto,  en la parte inferior de los mensajes hay un cajón de búsuqeda de hojas de datos.

Saludos al foro


----------



## Surioscar (Oct 8, 2007)

Otra página en la que podemos encontrar datasheets en INGLES es la de National Semiconductor


----------



## JV (Oct 8, 2007)

Surioscar dijo:
			
		

> Otra página en la que podemos encontrar datasheets en INGLES es la de National Semiconductor



Pero estamos limitados a los componentes que fabrica. No ocurre lo mismo con Datasheetarchive, Alldatasheet, Datasheetcataloge, etc.

Saludos.


----------

